# Dinosaur Mode?



## sockgap (Sep 20, 2006)

My TiVo Edge has something we call "dinosaur mode". Basically the TiVo audio gets downshifted into extremely low pitch, making all dialog sound like growling dinosaurs. The fix is to turn the TV off and on. It seems to happen when we switch inputs from Fire TV to TiVo, but only sometimes. All other inputs on the TV have normal audio, always.

Has anybody else seen this?

My config has an Edge into an LG TV with HDMI, then optical from TV to a Sony Receiver. All the hardware apart from the Edge is fairly old.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

sockgap said:


> My TiVo Edge has something we call "dinosaur mode". Basically the TiVo audio gets downshifted into extremely low pitch, making all dialog sound like growling dinosaurs. The fix is to turn the TV off and on. It seems to happen when we switch inputs from Fire TV to TiVo, but only sometimes. All other inputs on the TV have normal audio, always.
> 
> Has anybody else seen this?
> 
> My config has an Edge into an LG TV with HDMI, then optical from TV to a Sony Receiver. All the hardware apart from the Edge is fairly old.


Not sure how old the TV and receiver are but you might want to consider upgrading. I have done the HDMI to TV, then optical to receiver with less than stellar results. You might want to check what the TV outputs audio wise through the optical also, almost certainly not as good as straight HDMI to receiver (if your receiver even has HDMI inputs/outputs?)


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

You could also consider running the optical from the TiVo straight to the receiver...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you using the ARC input on your TV?

Maybe try an alternate HDMI Port.

Also, maybe try turning 'off' the Wake With TiVo function in the TiVo's Device Settings. Unless you're actually using it?

-KP


----------

